# Modernize your Band Saw



## TheDane

David-I added one of these when I bought my Jet 14" last Spring and can vouch for the accuracy of your review!

-Gerry


----------



## woody57

I recently put one of these on my 20yr old delta and it works great. 
Should have done it years ago.
It's a great upgrade.


----------



## woodworkerscott

Carter makes great products, for sure. A great addition for the saw, although for the price I am not sure I would have added one on a Jet bandsaw…. I used to be a salesman for major brands of woodworking machinery and tools and I own a Jet bandsaw; don't care too much for them, to put it politely.
Thanks for the review. Nice upgrade.


----------



## TheDane

I bought mine on sale … cost with shipping was $109.00

-Gerry


----------



## Brad_Nailor

OK…I'll bite….what is so wrong with the JET 14" closed stand band saw? I am familiar with the tension casting being under engineered and bending due to normal tension over the years. When I bought this saw the piece was rubbing against the upper wheel. I ordered the replacement kit for around 50 bucks and its perfect now. Sure, the guides are basic, and there's no fancy features on it..but when I have it properly tuned up it cuts decent..I still need to buy a Timberwolf blade for it. I also plan on upgrading the guides to Carters, and with all that done it should be a kick ass saw. I guess if I payed full price for it new and then added all the upgrades I could get a better saw for the same money..but this was a Craigslist find, and even with the upgrades I think I will end up with a solid bandsaw. So Scott, let me hear why you think JET bandsaws are no good?


----------

